# Kickboxing for beginners



## jeena (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a 27 year old (unfit) female and was wondering if anyone knows of any kickboxing classes for absolute beginners around MOE/ Barsha area which caters to both men and women? 

Regards,

Jeena


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

These threads have some info, not sure about location but worth a look :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/164913-re-ko-boxing-gym.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/162855-muay-thai-dubai-2013-a.html


----------



## JamesC123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Team Nogueira has an excellent gym just on the desrt side of SZR at Al Quoz 3. Great facility, great coaches and a good mix of guys and girls. As with most fighting gyms, you are going to feel a little intimidated walking in for the first time. But you'll feel right at home once you start training and chatting with everyone.

Their pricing is good and they have a pretty good schedule.

I've never been to any other fight gyms in Dubai so can't compare but this one is pretty good.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

jeena said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a 27 year old (unfit) female and was wondering if anyone knows of any kickboxing classes for absolute beginners around MOE/ Barsha area which caters to both men and women?
> 
> ...


Hey,
I'm off to Team Nogueira's Ginastic Natural (strength and conditioning) class tomorrow morning at 10am. I think they are holding a kick boxing class at the same time.

I've never been before but gave them a call and they encouraged me to come down and try the first class for free. Might see you there?!!


----------

